# Is there a separate code for this excision?



## Justarose (May 13, 2009)

Hi there ! So happy its Wednesday 

My question: 
Is there a separate code for this :

He preformed these 3 procedures :

Carpal tunnel release  64721
A1 pulley release right third finger   26055
#3 .... 
then his notes say "Adjacent to the A1 pulley there was a cyst emanating from the A1 pulley. After complete excision the IP joint was noted to glide freely"

I cannot find one ... Please help 

Thank you in advance


----------



## damato75 (May 13, 2009)

*Dawn, CPC*

In my opinion, 26160 would be appropriate as long as it is not inclusive of 64721 or 26055, which it might be.


----------



## bethh05 (May 13, 2009)

ASCExpert states that 26160 and 26055 cannot be billed together, but a modifier is allowed and supported by documentation.


----------



## Justarose (May 13, 2009)

*Using a -59 with 26160 ?*

Thanks to both of you ...but I need some clarity 

I did see that 26160 would be the correct code ...but if he was already doing the A1 Pulley ...one incision ... and there was this cyst that ended up being excised ...then sutured closed ...all a part of the A1 26055 

You are right the edits say they cannot be billed together ...but a -59 is allowed ...

Here is where I am confused - 

Can I rightfully use the -59 just because there was a cyst that had to be excised ? 
Even though only one incision and one suturing as part of the 26055 

I may sound dumb  I agree ! but this is becoming clear as mud! 

Thanks for your help ! 
Please help again


----------



## mbort (May 13, 2009)

In my opinion, the 59 modifier would not be justified for this particular scenario.

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------

